

Ask HN: Have your recent FB posts been dropped? - wengzilla

A wall post I made on Sunday has mysteriously disappeared from my wall. Anyone else experiencing similar issues?
======
LarryMade2
Yes. also I suspect some posts are just made less visible than others.

A month or two back I posted a mention of that Six California States
initiative that’s going on. I couldn’t find it again.

Facebook is more about wanting you to read what they think is "more popular"
for you than being up-to-date with your friends. And funny, the popular stuff
is a lot of advertising and game notifications.

